# This is why they never produced children....



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 18, 2012)

These are my "Russian"tortoises, Testudo (at least at one point) horsfeldii. They are a lot of fun, but the male, who is now on his 2nd wife, has never fathered any offspring. A close look at the photo reveals why......


----------



## Hera (Apr 18, 2012)

I think he needs glasses!


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL!!! That's hilarious! Cute though.  Poor guy!


----------



## Stone (Apr 19, 2012)

OH give him a chance, he's trying--,He'll get it.....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

Git in where you fit in!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 19, 2012)

the male sure is having fun. Look at that face! Priceless!


----------



## Roth (Apr 19, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> These are my "Russian"tortoises, Testudo (at least at one point) horsfeldii. They are a lot of fun, but the male, who is now on his 2nd wife, has never fathered any offspring. A close look at the photo reveals why......



I wonder who gave that poor turtle such an idea...


----------



## nikv (Apr 19, 2012)

Eric, you need to show him some turtle porn . . . .


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2012)

Last spring I was privilege to some turtle love at the pond down the block.
Can honestly say, snapping turtles do not exhibit this type of foreplay.


----------



## Candace (Apr 19, 2012)

Now that's funny stuff!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a wonderful thread.


----------

